# Community Resources



## LeakyGas Blitzkreig (1 mo ago)

I can't really find many good communities. There's a "leaky gas" subreddit, but it seems to be dead. I know you guys have a Discord, so I'd like to join that.

Are there any other major, active communities for Leaky Gas?

Edit: I found the discord link: Join the LG Discord Server!

Second edit: This is the invite link for the active Discord: Join the LG WARD Discord Server!
The old Discord link above (in my first edit) is still useful, it seems like an archive of all the information they've gathered / discussed, but it doesn't seem to have been active for the last few years.


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

This is the only community for IBS (with Leaky gas as a subgroup) that I'm part of. Sorry, maybe I'm older, but no, not really interested in instant messaging. I think I check this site daily or almost daily.


----------



## LeakyGas Blitzkreig (1 mo ago)

NinaS said:


> This is the only community for IBS (with Leaky gas as a subgroup) that I'm part of. Sorry, maybe I'm older, but no, not really interested in instant messaging. I think I check this site daily or almost daily.



That's unfortunate, but I can't complain. This website alone is way better than nothing. It took a lot of work to even find it, and it seems like a treasure trove of knowledge.

And it's very supportive here - I like it. I think there should be enough here for me to get to work.


----------

